# Anti-E antibodies in blood, anyone know anything about it? x



## kelzyboo

I've just had a letter from the hospital telling me that Anti-E antibodies have been found in my red blood cells, i have to carry a card now for the rest of my life in case i need a transfusion! 

Thats pretty much all the letter says, that and it could affect my pregnancy but it doesn't say how or what i or they can do.

Does anyone else have this or know anything about is as i know nothing lol will i need more monitoring or tests i have no clue, just worried for my baby at the moment, i didnt have these antibodies in my first pregnancy so i have nothing to tell me what will happen.

I don't know if i should make an appointment with my MW or what, the letter came from the transplant and transfusion service not antenatal?

Would appriciate any advice you ladies can give as i am wondering now how it will affect my LO, thanks in advance xxx


----------



## dizzynic

Hiya hun i have antibody e in my blood they usually monitor titre levels by checking your blood and they will take cord blood to check bilirubin levels at birth . I am telling you this from memory as i havnt had this pregnancys bloods back yet best thing to do is speak to your midwife she can advise you x


----------



## kelzyboo

Hiya dizzynic, thankyou for getting back to me, no one i know has heard of this and i wasn't sure what to do!

I guessed there would have to be extra blood work involved so thankyou for letting me know that, think i will try to get an appointment with MW to see what happens from here!

I hope it goes well for both of us xx


----------



## Susanah

Basically you have your blood type - A/B/AB/O and that does NOT cross the placenta. Then you have the Rhesus system which is made up of four genes which give 5 possible options: C/c/D/e/E. They are not naturally occuring and form in response to exposure to the blood, either during a previous pregnancy or a blood transfusion. It may well be that your husband is E positive and one of your previous children has been, making you E-negative now. It is not related to whether you are A/B/O/AB. The Rhesus antibodies DO cross the placenta. The one we hear about commonly is Antibody-D. If you were rhesus D negative and had a baby that was rhesus-D positive, there is a chance that your body could react to your baby producing haemolytic anaemia in your baby. 
With Anti-E, things are slightly different. Its far less common and far less likely to cause a problem. What the doctors will do, is measure your levels of antibody to see how things progress. My understanding is that it is rare to have any major problems as a result of Rhesus E.
I would meet with a consultant to seek some reassurance as to your management plan, perhaps at your 12 week scan. 
Good Luck

Susanah


----------



## kelzyboo

Thankyou susanah thats really helpful, its reassuring to know that it's rare for it to cause major problems, i'm glad they found it early enough to keep an eye on it!

I'm going to stop stressing now because chances are its stress for nothing x

Thankyou x


----------

